
Year 1 of GDPR: Over 200k cases reported, firms fined €56M, mostly Google - baud147258
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/03/14/more_than_200000_gdpr_cases_in_the_first_year_55m_in_fines/
======
privateSFacct
And even more cookie warnings

~~~
blinkybill
Yes, a case of lets annoy you to death with overlays so you give up and click
accept every time.

~~~
baud147258
It depends, there are some overlay where it's just 'I accept' and 'I refuse'.
Those are cool.

